# Pendennis Castle



## PJG1412

Over the past 3 months I have been modelling my old Union Castle ship the Pendennis. I could not find any plans of her so drew up a plan from photos, so that she would be the same scale as some of my others RC ships so I had to make her 43 inches long. I had a brochure of the ship which gave me a reasonable profile.
Using plastic card, wood, and fibre glass plus any other thing which looked OK I started. 
I seem only able to put up 1 photo at a time, I was hoping to show the whole progress in one thread, but will do it one at a time.
I worked on her for 12 months as tourist waiter and then crew steward many tales to be told doing that last job ! Because I was crew I have no idea what topside looked like, so with only one overhead photo I have had to guess. Maybe I should have made a request 3 months ago for any photo that maybe owned by other crew members as I know there are a few of ex Pendennis on the forum.

PJG


----------



## PJG1412

*More photos*

Hull near finished wood keel and ribs with card etc, stern is a plastic cup from the Las Vegas casinos 12 years ago ! (Jester)


----------



## Chris Isaac

Can I refer you to my own web site where you will find many pics of her. 
I do have others if they will help
http://www.bandcstaffregister.co.uk/page206.html


----------



## A.D.FROST




----------



## golfer8

Hi Pete hope the photos and drawings from Chris (Great site) and A.D.Frost are
a big help for you, thanks to both for posting them. She was a beautiful ship.
Regards 
Allan


----------



## PJG1412

Thank you Chris for your info, I would like a better closeup of the black and white aerial view if possible, or any other view from above. I am grateful for your quick response. I have nearly completed the decks, so maybe I have left it to late to seek information. My first class swimming pool I will alter slighty.
The first photo shows the foredeck too small, this meant a move of the super structure 2 inches back, how I missed this I don't know, but it looks better except the rest of the rear had to be shortened. The hull also had to be revamped as a trial on the pool showed the stern was not allowing enough water to the prop.
The latest trial shows that she goes like a greyhound despite the huge amount of ballast, so maybe I need to gear down the power, or else I use her to outpace the gunboats on the Basingstoke boating pond !!!
A.F thanks for your response but the upper deck info is what I require most.
The next jobs are time consuming as I construct the rails etc.

PJG


----------



## PJG1412

Latest Photos


----------



## ben27

good day pjg1412.m.26 aug 2014,05:12.reendennis castle.#7.great models.you certainly go to a lot of trouble to get details correct,i looked at chris isaacs,sm,#3 link.she was a great looking vessel.thank you for sharing,regards ben27


----------



## PJG1412

A.D I have looked at your photo again and realised that it shows the foredeck hatches and equipment which I had already started but will now change. Many thanks 
Also was very pleased when I saw the cabins marked as stewards etc, I was able to indentified the 15 x cabins = 60 guys I looked after when I was Peak Steward, not the best thing to be doing , but 2 hours overtime every day and the blood money from each guy back at Southhampton provided I stood at the end of the payroll queue was a big reward, tax free ! This helped when I left to get married.
Pete


----------



## PJG1412

(Cloud)Thanks Allan for your words, since then I have seen more problems when I started to make the lifeboats and installed them I realised that the top deck was not high enough, so a revamp was needed also the funnel should have been higher. Now completed and the first lifeboats x 5 are now on board. This was after several days experimenting. Photo to follow .
Pete


----------



## PJG1412

I have now finished and again I am disappointed with the completed profile of the model. I have not made the accommodation from the funnel long enough. Maybe another day !!!(K)


----------



## Pete D Pirate

PJG,
Don't be hard on yourself. 
Considering what you had to go on, you've produced a fine model of a good looking ship.
Congratulations.


----------



## golfer8

Hi Pete agree with Pete d pirate you have made a great job with very little plans from the start, speak to you soon problems with my computer using iPad

Regards
Allan.


----------



## PJG1412

Pete and Allan thanks for your kind words. I see I have up loaded the wrong photo.
I think the next project wil be CalderCrafts HMS Supply.
Pete


----------



## PJG1412

Thought this may be of interest.
Full steam ahead on the Basingstoke boating pond.
PJG


----------



## golfer8

Looks Great Pete you have a fine working model there hope you solve prop problem.
Regards.
Allan.


----------



## Compo55

*Pendennis Castle Builder's Model*

I went back to Cape Town last year, for the first time since 1972, when I did 8 trips on Pendennis Castle as a Bell Boy, fresh out of Gravesend. When I was there I went to the Mariner's Wharf restaurant in Hout Bay, which is full of maritime memorabilia, including the original builder's model which was onboard Pendennis Castle. I also visited the Maritime Museum in the old Union Castle House in Cape Town. The following link will take you to the videos I made. Regards. Ian. http://www.cruiseswithgocruise.co.uk/gallery/shore-excursions-cape-town-south-africa/


----------



## Sully

Great Model. Thanks for sharing.(Thumb)


----------



## PJG1412

Hi Compo55 Thanks for your reply and I have looked at your website. I joined the Pendennis 28th Jan.64 and left her Dec16th.64. Prior to that I had made 2 trips on the Stirling as tourist waiter, I was offered 2rd Head Waiter, but left her as she was sailing on Christmas Eve '63. She had trouble finding the crew so took what ever she could. I am glad I never sailed with her as the Head Waiter(great bloke) was attacked by a waiter and ended up in Cape Town hospital,could have been me ! As I have memorys of my visit to Cape Town 38 years later, I will use your email. Pete


----------



## Compo55

Hi Pete. I have just found something which might be useful to you. Drop me an email and I will reply and attach the do***ents. Ian


----------



## old mariner

PJG1412 said:


> Over the past 3 months I have been modelling my old Union Castle ship the Pendennis. I could not find any plans of her so drew up a plan from photos, so that she would be the same scale as some of my others RC ships so I had to make her 43 inches long. I had a brochure of the ship which gave me a reasonable profile.
> Using plastic card, wood, and fibre glass plus any other thing which looked OK I started.
> I seem only able to put up 1 photo at a time, I was hoping to show the whole progress in one thread, but will do it one at a time.
> I worked on her for 12 months as tourist waiter and then crew steward many tales to be told doing that last job ! Because I was crew I have no idea what topside looked like, so with only one overhead photo I have had to guess. Maybe I should have made a request 3 months ago for any photo that maybe owned by other crew members as I know there are a few of ex Pendennis on the forum.
> 
> PJG


----------



## old mariner

PJG1412 said:


> Thought this may be of interest.
> Full steam ahead on the Basingstoke boating pond.
> PJG


some other models


----------

